# Can fridge ice maker be damaged if water supply is shut off or not connected?



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys;
We (the household in which I am a member) just took delivery of a beautiful French Door fridge. It is an LG model LFCS27596S.
When my sister purchased the fridge, she had not intended to use the ice maker. Both of us thought that the ice maker was an option, so it would not be installed on the fridge.
As it turns out, this fridge does come with a factory installed ice maker.

When the fridge was installed (by people contracted by the retailer), it was clear that no water line was being connected.
Not long after the fridge had been installed, I noticed a periodic click followed by a buzzing for about 5sec, then another click to end the buzzing.
I assumed this had to do with the ice maker, but thinking that no ice maker was installed in the fridge, I thought perhaps it was a solenoid or relay that was coming on regardless of whether there was an ice maker or not. Like the fill valve on the washing machine?

Now, after 10 days of operation, I finally get around to reading the manual. I find that:
1. The ice maker is standard equipment for this model
2. There is a switch on the ice maker that should be switched off if no water is connected to the fridge.
And there is a warning that leaving the ice maker switch ON when there is no water supply could cause damage to the ice maker.
I located the switch and observed that it was in the ON position. I flipped it to OFF.

I am concerned that someday whomever is using the fridge will want to start using the ice maker, only to find that it was damaged during the first 10 days of the fridge's operation due to an oversight by the installer.

I don't know enough about ice makers to figure out how leaving it turned on while no water supply is present can damage the equipment.
In the end, we will probably never use the ice maker; but it would be nice to know that it will work if we should so choose to use it.

Thanks for your help
Ultrarunner


----------



## dangdave (Dec 7, 2014)

I think you’ll be fine


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

> leaving the ice maker switch ON when there is no water supply could cause damage to the ice maker.


By shortening the insulation life of the ice making motor/solenoid. If it eventually fails B4 the fridge then look to this part.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Interesting concept I would ask the MFG. It would be dependant on the way the water valve is wired.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

LG responded to my inquiry. Here is what they told me:

"Thank you for reaching out. I am glad to assist you today.
It is indeed advisable not to keep the power turned on to the icemaker if the water line is not connected. Doing so can
damage the icemaker. To turn off the automatic icemaker, set the icemaker switch to OFF (O). If the icemaker has been damaged, you may hear a buzzing noise from your refrigerator periodically.
I hope this information has been helpful. Please let me know if I can be of further assistance. "

I started hearing that periodic buzzing noise from the fridge not long after it was delivered and put into use. If what LG has told me is correct, then the ice maker has already been damaged;
However, according to the LG website, hearing a periodic buzzing noise from the fridge is normal sound associated with the ice maker.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

> hearing a periodic buzzing noise from the fridge is normal sound associated with the ice maker.


So a buzzing is normal if the maker is on.



> If the icemaker has been damaged, you may hear a buzzing noise from your refrigerator periodically.


So if damage, you may hear a buzz [or you may hear nothing].
Given that you hear a buzz, you don't know if there is damage.
Given that you hear nothing, you don't know if there is damage.
Given that the maker is on or off, there are more possibilities in this word problem.

These guys should run for Public Office.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

quatsch said:


> So a buzzing is normal if the maker is on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is that English is not the LG rep's native language. Of course that would not surprise me in the least.
I would think that the buzzing sound I heard was the water valve opening periodically to refill the ice tray. Perhaps there is a timer that prevents the valve from remaining open in the event that there is low or no water pressure. This would make most sense to me, as there are many reasons the water supply to the fridge would be disrupted.
I cannot imagine that LG (or any other mfr) would build a product that would allow damage under such a common condition.
And yet, LG does warn of this in the user manual.

I'm probably wasting my (and your) time on this anyway, as I do not plan to use the ice maker. I have read and heard too many horror stories about them going bad and causing a flood.
And then you have the periodic maintenance of the ice maker. I can imagine the fittings developing a leak, or mineral deposits on the components causing ice to stick instead of being released. I have that problem with my ice trays. I just put them in the dishwasher when I notice it.
My only issue is that the installer should have known enough to switch off the ice maker when he installed the fridge with no water line connected.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just found this information on a GE website. While my fridge is an LG, and not a GE, I would expect that many of the manufacturers use pretty much the same ice makers:

If you hear buzzing from your refrigerator, it is most likely coming from the icemaker or water valve, as is normal. 

The icemaker will make rattling, humming, buzzing, or vibrating sounds when... 

It's trying to fill with water. This would occur approximately every 1 hour to 1-1/2 hours.
The icemaker is On, but the water is turned off. The buzzing noise would be be heard approximately every 15 minutes (every time the icemaker calls for water). Check and make sure the water is turned on to the icemaker. 
On models with the XWF filter (many bottom-freezer and side-by-side models), you may hear the sound for 5 seconds about once every hour. It is caused by an isolation valve that is designed to help prevent major leaks from the filter. 

 
To keep the buzzing from occurring, make sure the icemaker is turned OFF if water is not connected to the refrigerator .


----------

